# can tan show on a white mouse?



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a very pretty red eyed white mouse bred from a dove tan and a dove carrying tan. Both parents have red eyes and a lot of their pups are dove tans. They also throw really bright golds and about 1 in every litter is merle. All in all I love this pair and the red eyed white was the baby with the biggest ears and the nicest body shape so I kept her. I was looking at her in the sunlight the other day and I could swear I can see the slightest indication of a tan belly on her. Is that possible or does that mean she's a cream or something else thats very light? Its super faint, but I've looked several times since and I'm pretty sure its real.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

It's not genetically possible for a true white mouse to be tan, no. It's possible you have an extremely light dilute though. Pics?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

a very light champagne (possibly champagne and yellow) could look whitish and have a tan belly.


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

I'll surely get you some pictures. She looks pretty darn white, but I guess she could be bone or one of those other really light colors?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

bone is black eyed and is a c-dilution, which would produce fox, not tan


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

ok, so champagne would make more sense then? Maybe I'm just nuts, but I swear it shows in the right light. I'm gonna see if flash brings it out in photos.


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok, I got impatient and tried it with flash instead of natural light. Lets see if you can see it at all.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

it may be a poor fox with a tanny border line, Selection removes this fault in Exhibition Strains.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

it may be a poor fox with a tanny border line, Selection removes this fault in Exhibition Strains.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It's an extremely pale silver/dove tan, I have mice exactly this colour thrown out of my Abyssinians.

Edit: here is one of my almost-white silver tan Abyssinians:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I get them as well from my champagne tans.I never used to,they appeared about 6 months ago,I quite like them.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Silver tan would have been my guess as well.


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Interesting! That is good to know. I find it odd that there wasn't more range in the shades of gray, though. Any idea as to why that might be?


----------



## sugarmice (Jul 24, 2012)

dwellsinshells said:


> I have a very pretty red eyed white mouse bred from a dove tan and a dove carrying tan.


A mouse cannot "carry" tan. It is either showing it, or it isn't it


----------

